# New 23l Vadai barrel - finally got it



## geek (Feb 27, 2015)

The guy at the LHBS recommended to better seal by completely submerging in cool water for 2 full days, rather than using hot water.

Anyone used that method?
Should I stick with Vadai's instructions instead?

The plan is to barrel ferment a Chardonnay from grapes early next week. The silicon bung they have is small so I got a rubber bung.

Am I better off getting a silicone bung instead? I think someone mentioned 8 1/2, correct?
None of the lbhs carry this silicone bung size so trying not to order online just or such a small item.


----------



## ColemanM (Feb 27, 2015)

I think mine is rubber. Not sure of the size but has a hole for the airlock. Congrats on the barrel.


----------



## geek (Feb 27, 2015)

Reading a lot around here....forgot to get a solid bung....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats, Varis! 

I've followed Vadai's instructions on both of mine and no leaks.


----------



## geek (Feb 27, 2015)

Since I only have a drilled bung I guess I'm gonna have to use it when I fill for 3 days and maybe put something to block the hole.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2015)

Follow manufactures instructions. Who cares if the bung isn't solid? Stick an air lock into it.


----------



## geek (Feb 27, 2015)

I know but the instructions seem to indicate like if the bung used is solid.

"*Do not stand in front of the bung because the pressure of the steam could shoot the bung out like a bullet and could hurt someone or damage something.*"

Anyhow, will start prepping this beauty in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 27, 2015)

When prepping, I used the solid wood bung. After that, #8.5 with an airlock.


----------



## geek (Feb 27, 2015)

They did not give me any wood bung, oh well..


----------



## geek (Feb 28, 2015)

Followed instructions but instead of dumping hot water kept adding more to almost fill the tub and also filled barrel with boiling hot water.

Resting now almost submerged, will leave for 3 days.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2015)

Three days might be a little too long, remember your losing oak every day its filled with water and not wine! I would take it out after 24 hours and leave it filled on the stand and watch for any spotting. No spotting for 12 hours, drain it, fill it and start the clock. You should really pick up a silicon bung. Do not use rubber. Silicon is much more plyable and much more inert. Rubber not so much.


----------



## geek (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok.
I said 3 days based on the instructions.

Only problem will be waiting for the frozen crushed Chardonnay grapes to start thawing Monday, I am REALLY hoping they thaw by Tuesday..!!
In either case I have NO choice but wait for the grapes to thaw...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ah, I miss that excitement. If we were not moving, I was planning to get a 30L barrel this spring and start it with Chilean Chardonnay juice. Maybe next year.


----------



## geek (Mar 1, 2015)

BTW - I plan not to drain it but just drain the plastic tub and leave barrel inside as I don't have a stand yet

Where did you guys get your 8.5 silicone bung, none of my lhbs have it .
My favorite online place doesn't have it either...actually I can't seem to find it online....


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2015)

I get mine from More Wine


----------



## geek (Mar 1, 2015)

I saw that one last night but it doesn't say it is 8.5, but it says it is designed to fit a small barrel though.

Is that one the 8.5 size you guys mentioned before?
Plus, that one is solid, I also need one to have an air lock, don't see that on the site....


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2015)

I have purchased several of these from them and they fit just fine in a 23L Vadai. They only time you are going to need one with an airlock opening is a one time deal for your barrel fermented Chard. I would use the carboy one you have inserted in the barrel in the photos.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2015)

geek said:


> I also need one to have an air lock, don't see that on the site....




These will also work http://morewinemaking.com/products/silicone-bung-small-barrel-breathable.html


----------



## geek (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, wait, I must be missing something.
Since I'm only used to carboys and we always use bung with air locks when aging....this practice is different when using a barrel? 

Since this is my very first barrel, I am a newbie 

So, once wine is fermented and cleared, then for aging in the barrel, no need for air lock, either a solid silicone or breathable bung can be used?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2015)

The barrel slowly leaks O2 into the wine constantly. That is what it is supposed to do. An airlock is pretty pointless really. You will want a solid stopper in place except for your chardonnay ferment.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2015)

I use a stopper with an s-type airlock, as do others. You can go either way.

http://morewinemaking.com/products/stopper-85-hole.html


----------



## geek (Mar 1, 2015)

Update: this picture just taken reveals like the new barrel is or has sealed properly so far.
No leaks on either head at all .
It still has a little sign of wetness near the hole but it is actually dry to the touch.




Close up...picture may look worse than what it actually is, but it is very dry all around.





Leaving filled as is for a couple days...starting thawing my not-picked-yet- frozen Chardonnay grapes....time is ticking....I'm gonna have to put those buckets in the plastic tub with HOT water to speed up the thawing process.....


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## sdelli (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks good but my two sense is that was too aggressive of a seal.... I do a hot water seal only and have never had a single leak. Trying to preserve as much of the original oak the barrel comes with intact.


----------



## geek (Mar 3, 2015)

sdelli said:


> Looks good but my two sense is that was too aggressive of a seal.... I do a hot water seal only and have never had a single leak. Trying to preserve as much of the original oak the barrel comes with intact.



Do you mean that you never fill it with hot water completely?


----------



## ehammonds (Mar 4, 2015)

Started treating my 23 liter vadai last night. Checked this morning, after it was filled for about 20 hours and I noticed the outside was wet in one area. I just poured boiling water over it and refilled the barrel with hot water from the faucet. Hoping this will do the trick. Hate seeing that oaky water going down the drain. Btw: to you point, I've been using the wood bung while sealing. Should've been wrapped in separate plastic in your box? I have a drilled bung that fits. I'll add s type airlock and shop for solid bung eventually.


----------



## sdelli (Mar 4, 2015)

I have found that following Vadai instructions to the tee on a "Hot Water Seal" has always worked great for me and does not expose the barrel to a long period of soaking time.... In 48 hours it is ready for wine. I never soak in a tub of water....


----------

